
Ask HN: How can a business get benefit from bots technology? - xameeramir
I have a software development business under which I&#x27;m planning to provide bots development services. In short, how do I convince businesses that they should invest in bots? (just like they invest in websites and apps), so that I get business...
======
ParameterOne
Sell cost benefits, ROI, etc. Always use the smallest number for cost and the
biggest for return.....like "for 500 bucks a month this bot will make you 40
grand a year."

Personally I think it might be easier to make a bot that only does one thing
common to most businesses and sell it to them cheap, getting them used to
using a bot, them sell them more bots or custom bots later.

